

Ask HN: Learning Hardware Help - project23

Can someone please break down the comprehensive things I would need to learn to be able to start building things in hardware? Total newb here. I would love to be able to self teach myself.<p>I am looking for something that's the equivalent to what would be the following in terms for programming:<p>Front End - HTML/CSS/Javascript + jQuery<p>Backend - Python + Django<p>Database - Postgres<p>Other - CLI<p>With the above list, and work and dedication, someone can go from nothing to semi-decent beginner and prototype something in 6 months to a year (or sooner) for the web.<p>Can someone give me the equivalent for someone who wants to be a self-taught hardware hacker. I get the whole learn by doing and I plan to do that. I am looking into things like Arduino (or plan to), etc... But it doesn't seem like anyone has a comprehensive list of things to learn (like the above) or an order in which you need to learn them. I've seen recommendations for one off subjects or a link to an MIT course or something, but I don't think thats enough (albeit its a good start). What I'm pretty much begging for is a comp list like the above for hardware. I should also note I want to learn to be competent enough to do most things in hardware, not just projects with arduinos but I get thats a starting point.<p>So far I got:<p>Need to learn how to solder properly... That's it. Is there even an equivalent of subjects, order, etc...<p>It would be really nice to have a list of things if possible. I know nothing on the hardware side. Thanks so much.
======
saurabhpalan
Hi,

I Hardware is not something which you can just decide to learn one thing after
another. It is an intuitive and hands-on session requiring Labs in most case.

I can try to tell you how you can do it, but you need a lot more than a
computer and just few components.

Also when you mean hardware, it covers a lot of subjects. So I think you want
to understand difference between Hardware and Electronics (no, its not same)

I will start with Electronics. You need to start with electronics more or less
in the following sequence 1\. Basics of Electronics - Fundamentals like
Voltage, Current, Power, Frequency 2\. Electronics Components - Active and
Passive components 3\. Analog and Digital electronics 4\. Electronic Circuit
Analysis & Design - Transistors, MOSFET's etc) 5\. Analog Circuits 6\. Digital
Design and Logic Circuits 7\. Motors - Now this is tricky, as there are so
many types of motors. But if you are interested only in digital, focud on DC ,
Servo and Stepper motors 8\. Sensors - Types, working, usage etc 9\.
Microprocessors and Microcontroller 10\. Computer Architecture and
Organization

I can go on, but I think it will be a few years for you to get to these.

The above mentioned track will get you started in Digital Electronics, for
analog electronics you need to dive deeper into Power Electronics, AC
Machines, etc.

I have also left out signal processing and communication topics. Digital
Signal Communication is something you might want to get familiarize with for
wireless technology like ZigBee, Bluetooth, WiFi etc

With Digital circuits, you may or may not need a lab environment, but for any
AC related stuff, Lab is a must. Do not even try it at home without guidance.

For skills you need to acquire: 1\. Component Identification 2\. Breadboarding
3\. Electronic tools and devices - Wire cutting tools, stripping, soldering
iron, de-soldering, heat gun, hotplate soldering. 4\. Electronic Measurement
devices - Oscilloscope, Multimeter, Logic Analyzer etc. 5\. ELECTRICAL SAFETY
TECHNIQUES. - A bad code won't kill you, but a bad circuit can

~~~
project23
Thank you so much. This is exactly what I was looking for.

